# Day in museum



## wannabe photographer (Sep 2, 2018)

Rainy day and not weather sealed canon G7x.It's best to stay indoor


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting shots.................


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## otherprof (Sep 2, 2018)

wannabe photographer said:


> Rainy day and not weather sealed canon G7x.It's best to stay indoor
> Great set, particularly the images that include people!


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks otherprof,that means a lot to me.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 2, 2018)

great conversion work and compositions.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 2, 2018)

Braineack said:


> great conversion work and compositions



Thanks a lot


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fantastic work.
#2 my favorite...no, number 8. No, 5 is my favorite.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice set, I particularly like the 2nd shot. I'm conflicted on the last shot. The statue looking and pointing to the short side goes against the guidelines for composition, but the strong vertical corner of the building somehow makes it seem right??? Strange?


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 3, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> The statue looking and pointing to the short side goes against the guidelines for composition, but the strong vertical corner of the building somehow makes it seem right??? Strange?



It just felt right,no other explanation to me, it just felt  right.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks smoke and zulu


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 4, 2018)

Great stuff! Which museum is this?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 4, 2018)

thanks,it's Pinakoteke in Munich.


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 4, 2018)

wannabe photographer said:


> thanks,it's Pinakoteke in Munich.


Fabulous exhibits 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 5, 2018)

A day well spent. Nice set!


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 5, 2018)

rosh4u said:


> A day well spent. Nice set!


Thanks


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice set.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 5, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Very nice set.


thanks


----------

